# Planting BlueBerries



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey 2cooler gardeners
Have question about planting blueBerries...I planted last year and got a single hand ful just right, but wthis year when that very cold front hit Houston (I was out of town) and wife/son did not cover plant-think it died, but looking at plant-it appear that other shoots are starting to grow. Should I trim and replant or just let mother nature do her work? Have my tater coming in just fine and reading when to harvest from you guys I think I'll do fine.
This question is for Wrose Ranch: you mention you harvested your sprouts a while back, but I just plant some and it is coming up-do you think the summer will do harm when it gets hot out? should I have planted in fall instead for early spring harvest-what your take? you gave me a few ideas on my maters last year and my cues I could not keep up with harvesting them-seems I pick and two days later more were ready to pickor did I miss some. made for nice salad along with lettuce from garden. With the way gas prices going up, having a home garden cuts on food cost alot:clover:


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Blueberries love cold weather. In fact they require a certain amount of cold during the winter to produce in the spring. Houston is too warm for most varieties but look for some rated for your temperature zone. I have seven in containers and left them out all winter. One is slow leafing out but the others are doing good. They do better after a year or two. It is recommended you pull the blooms off the first year so the plant will grow roots and limbs quicker. Look on-line for lots of good info.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Bowhntr said:


> This question is for Wrose Ranch: you mention you harvested your sprouts a while back, but I just plant some and it is coming up-do you think the summer will do harm when it gets hot out? should I have planted in fall instead for early spring harvest-what your take?


I only plant them in the fall as they are a 'cool' weather crop and are one of the slowest of the 'cole' to reach harvest stage. Cool weather is essential for good flavor and quality. My advice is to tear them out & plant yourself some additional tomatoes or squash & not waste your time & effort at this time of the year.

I plant the fall garden the last week of September or the first week of October, and Brussel Sprouts are always the last vegetable to reach harvest stage (usually January through mid-February). I then clean the garden & start planting the spring vegetables (IE potatoes) a week later... Everything else is in NLT mid-March.

You are absolutely right, a garden is a great way to save money on your grocery budget and homegrown produce is SOOOO much better tasting!!!









As far as blueberries go, we tried them a few years ago & were unsuccessful. Can't help you there...

:cheers:


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

w_r_ranch said:


> As far as blueberries go, we tried them a few years ago & were unsuccessful.
> :cheers:


Same here. I've tried them twice, once in the ground and once in some half wiskey barrels. I have yet to run across anybody who has successfully grown them in S/E Texas.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

They grow good here in my neck of the woods. A lady across the river from me has an 80 acres blueberry farm (organic).. LOL they had a bumper crop last year. From what I understand, they're like azelias and love a high PH soil like acid loving evergreen plants. She has a thick layer of pine straw/bark mulch that breaks down as organic fertilizer.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I planted one this year, bought it from Cornelius. According to the guy at Cornelius, it is one of the better varieties for Houston area. 

and yes, they like high pH soil 

I put it in a large pot with an organic potting soil that contains peat moss.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll echo what others have said about failed attempts to grow them....and I have failed with arguably ideal soil conditions for blueberries. 

The problem I had in every instance I've tried them is that in deep, hot, dry, summer conditions, I can't get enough water on them to sustain life. If you have a good automatic watering system or irrigation your chances of getting them established will be a lot better, I believe.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

My blueberries are doing pretty good this year near Pearland. Lots of blooms and berries. I planted them a couple of years ago in containers with all peat moss. Water is important but I sometimes go a week or two between watering and have had crispy leaves in August but they come back. They need more than one plant for pollenation. You have to get a variety suited for your temperate zone. Those suited for Michigan don't do well in Texas.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Guys Guys Guys

They love a LOW Ph, wich is higher in acid .... 

Couple tricks with blueberries- I was told is you need two different types/ species so they can cross pollinate.

Second- good drainage, and when you think you need to water them WAIT! ........ they don't like wet feet, so use much less then you think

LAST- get a ph meter, try to keep the soil in the 5.5- 6 range

I feed mine with cotton seed meal, and hit it occasionally with a little sulphur to keep the ph down, for acid loving plants

BTW
They like cold weather, cut off the dead stuff and let em grow.

LAST
Natures way resource makes a blueberry mix for containers, go get some and plant a few ..... thats what I did and mine are doing great with lots of productions right now ....another few weeks and i should have at least a pound


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you're correct, I forgot my basic chemistry.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Muddskipper said:


> Guys Guys Guys
> 
> They love a LOW Ph, wich is higher in acid ....
> 
> ...


Very good info MS.......after Ike i plant four and they started producing gangbuster's but we had a ton of rain and all the salt on topsoil from Ike leeched into soil and fried them.You are spot on about acid and taking it easy on the water.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I planted some about 20 years ago. Had great luck. Actually got too big. I should have planted them farther apart. Put some aluminum chloride on them.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

anybody know where to get brazos berries?
had some years ago and were really good.
did best when trimmed back, thanks


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I shop at a native plant nursery in the Heights called Joshuas Native plants, he had 4 types there
Climax
Tri-folia (sp?)
Rabbit something?
and another


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Also..from what I remember...I think I used a lot of peat moss to prep the beds. I may have planted them about 4' apart, should have gone 8'.
Rabbit EYE may be that other variety??


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Go on-line to Heartland Blueberries. Good info and large selection. I bought some there and have been very pleased.


----------



## gotEMgot (Jun 16, 2007)

*NAture's Way Resource*

I am also using Nature's Way mix and have 6 plants (each a different variety) with lots of berries. Reading this post it might have been a good idea to pinch off those blossoms on my new plants this year, but we'll see what it does.



Muddskipper said:


> Guys Guys Guys
> 
> They love a LOW Ph, wich is higher in acid ....
> 
> ...


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Brazos Berry*



fishingtwo said:


> anybody know where to get brazos berries?
> had some years ago and were really good.
> did best when trimmed back, thanks


 Answering 2 Questions .I got my Brazos B at Wells Nursery just outside of West Columbia on 35.They are really produceing this year.(have Drip System).As for Blueberries I tried a couple times little to no luck.Hunted up in NACOGDOCHES for years ,They even have a Blueberry Festival.But the farms I've seen do not do that well.My guess is also it ain't cold enough..CVA34


----------

